# Best time of year for Pan Fish!



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello fellow fisherman. Now that the water is getting cold & we are getting into winter, it is time to go get the Panfish. When I can get out I have been doing well in Delaware. Schools of Crappie in mill ponds & a variety of fish in spillways including some Monster Yellow Perch!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I gotta get out there....


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Great advice! My fishing buddy and I used to get out often in the winter, fishing the tidal creeks and state ponds on MD's ES. There's a variety of fish that can be caught and we seldom saw anyone else, except sometimes some duck hunters!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good fishing report. Love Delaware, the Eastern Shore, and winter fishing. They should have made Delaware and Eastern Shore one state. LOL Thanks
*







*


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Went on errands yesterday & stopped at Becks Pond. Started off slow, but after about 30 minutes a pattern developed & was catching Crappie, Yellow Perch & Big Fat Bluegill every cast.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bobber & jig or bottom fishing?


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Bobber & Jig. Casting 150'-175' . The hot bite was about 75'-100' out with the closest bite being about 60' out. Not a single bite from 0-59' out. Used 4 lb Nanofil to get extremely long distance casts, but besides that, I hate this line. I would not recommend it to anyone. I can get about 20-30% more distance, but it does not make up for the jig continually getting tangled, the highly visible line scaring the shy bite & the ridiculously difficult knot tying in the field. Increases my downtime by 3X. I am re-spooling with Sensation 4lb. now. My go-to line for long-distance finesse casting.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. Used to use Nanofil. Switched over to Berkley X9 and love it for distance. I use 6# for all my freshwater spinning setups less ultralight trout fishing. Casts great and is one tough line!


----------



## fran35 (Jun 16, 2014)

Motivating post! Are you using a weighted bobber to get that much casting distance?


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I am going to try to get out to the local creek this week. It is a little early for the neds to be there but there should be some crappie and bluegill. At this point, I will take whatever I can get to bite. Winter fishing for panfish is as good as it gets-that is until the white perch run in the spring!


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Sandcrab said:


> Thanks. Used to use Nanofil. Switched over to Berkley X9 and love it for distance. I use 6# for all my freshwater spinning setups less ultralight trout fishing. Casts great and is one tough line!
> View attachment 67571
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

fran35 said:


> Motivating post! Are you using a weighted bobber to get that much casting distance?


 Hi, Yes I am using a weighted 2.5" cigar float, the lightest line you can handle & a 7' med light rod. It is good to have a stiff rod & not a noodle to get the distance. But, remember there is a very fine line between full distance & snapping the line when finesse fishing. Using 1/32 & 1/64 oz. Provokem bleeding glow jigs too.


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Wife sent me to store today. She knows better than that. Stopped & fish on way home & caught these. Fishing was slow though. Most fish were small.
Stayed an hour.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Gotta take every opportunity that comes along!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

FishDE said:


> Hi, Yes I am using a weighted 2.5" cigar float, the lightest line you can handle & a 7' med light rod. It is good to have a stiff rod & not a noodle to get the distance. But, remember there is a very fine line between full distance & snapping the line when finesse fishing. Using 1/32 & 1/64 oz. Provokem bleeding glow jigs too.


How far down under the bobber is your jig? And about how deep is the water.? Them yellow perch in lakes and ponds get pretty large. Good report. Thanks!


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

andypat said:


> How far down under the bobber is your jig? And about how deep is the water.? Them yellow perch in lakes and ponds get pretty large. Good report. Thanks!


I have been fishing pretty shallow water. It doesn't get too deep in Delaware. Been casting from the bank along any type of change in bottom. Mostly edges that drop from 3 to 5 feet. Fishing jig deep under a bobber around 3-4 feet. Fishing was a little better yesterday. Caught several Crappie, a nice Bass & a chunky White Perch, but no Yellow Perch this time. The Crappie bite was on! But again, I am not getting any bites in close. I am fishing distances that most people can't reach from the bank.


----------

